# Kuk Sool in NYC



## Kittan Bachika (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of this place?

http://www.kuksoolnewyork.org/kuksool/Index.html

Interesting, from what I hear NYC is mostly a TKD town when it comes to Korean MA. So it adds something to the mix.


----------

